# Which internet provider to go with?



## brigadear (30 Jul 2010)

Hi Guys, am looking to change internet provider from Chorus, as cannot get Chorus where I am now living. Can anybody recommend which is the best.  Am currently using 3 Broadband for a 14 day trial, and so far seems fine, but just looking at aother options, thanks.


----------



## allthedoyles (30 Jul 2010)

Its a difficult question to answer and each home location seems to differ from our experience .

We left Eircom 2 years ago and signed to BT - we left BT a year ago and signed back to Eircom - left Eircom a week ago and signed to 3G

Had a problem with 3g wireless range in our house . After much help from technical support , it was agreed that our large old chimney was causing a problem with signal between upstairs and downstairs .

In our case , a wireless broadband is not sufficient , and we would not survive without a cable connection . ( the landline is essential ) 

Therefore , we are now back with Eircom again , and cannot fault their 100 %service .

In our neck of the woods , BT/Vodafone also have a great reputation .


----------



## Subtitle (30 Jul 2010)

Used to be with Digifone/o2. They were fine. About 3 years ago I changed to an Eircom package and cannot fault them.


----------

